# Mods for air rifle.



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

I just added some mods for my pumpmaster 760. I took of the front sight and back sight and put a nice 3-7X BSA scope on. I also put a chapstick container on the tip as a silencer ill get some pics soon.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

You probably didn't have to take the sights off to put a scope on there, and anything even resembling a silencer on a rifle is illegal for hunting. If it works at all, that makes it even worse for you legally if you're caught with it.


----------



## shryke300 (Jan 13, 2006)

does itwork?


----------

